# Sexskandal: Schlief Lindsay Lohan mit einem Pornostar?



## beachkini (21 März 2012)

​
Es vergeht kaum ein Tag, an dem Lindsay Lohan (25) nicht aufgrund irgendwelcher Skandalnews in der Presse steht. Nacktfotos, Drogen- und Alkoholsucht, vermeintliche Fahrerflucht – die Liste ist lang. Auch wenn der letzte Vorwurf dank einer Entlastungszeugin keine Konsequenzen für die Schauspielerin hat, folgt nun schon wieder eine weitere Skandalstory des Stars. *Lindsay soll doch tatsächlich Sex mit einem Pornostar gehabt haben – und das ausgerechnet, als ihr Vater Michael (51) im Haus war.*

*Alex Torres heißt der Gute, dessen Pseudofilmname „Voodoo“ ist, mit dem die 25-Jährige angeblich intim wurde. *Der Erotikdarsteller plauderte nun laut dem Onlinedienst radaronline.com im Newstalk der „Jim Richards Show“ in Toronto Folgendes dazu aus: „Fragt ihn [Michael Lohan], ob er etwas über die Nacht wisse, als ich Sex mit seiner Tochter hatte, während er unten schlief. Ich scherze nicht!“ *Als wäre das noch nicht alles, gestand Voodoo obendrein, dass Lindsay ihn für die wilde Liebesnacht bezahlt hätte.*

Der Sexfreudige behauptete außerdem: „*Viele Hollywood-Celebritys zahlen mir mehrere Dollar, um von mir befriedigt zu werden. Das ist kein Scherz!“* Bisher nahm seine berühmte vermeintliche Sexpartnerin noch keine Stellung zu den Behauptungen des Pornostars. Sollte Voodoo recht behalten, stellt sich natürlich die Frage, welche werten Promidamen denn ebenfalls noch Geld für eine Nacht mit dem Pornodarsteller zahlten.


----------



## Q (22 März 2012)

> *Viele Hollywood-Celebritys zahlen mir mehrere Dollar*



also mindestens 2 lol3


----------



## Little_Lady (22 März 2012)

tja Eigentor auf Prostitution steht Gefängnis.


----------



## krawutz (22 März 2012)

Was soll sie auch mit all dem Geld anfangen, das sie jetzt nicht mehr für Partys und Drogen ausgibt ?


----------

